# Which gun?



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm thinking about buying a new muzzleloader and was interested in input from any who haved used the models I am looking at. 

I am looking at the Knight Disc Extreme, TC Pro Hunter FX and possibly the Accura V2.

My hesitation with the Knight and Accura are primarily that I would have to change the breach plugs in order to shoot BH 209. I am hesitant with regards to the Encore because I wonder if it is worth the money to pay more for it.

Anyway, I would be interested to hear some input if you have experience with these guns and what you like/dislike about them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With the TC Encore you are buying a shooting system. Buy as many different barrels as you like for 1/2 the price of a new rifle. 

I have no idea on the others.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Critter said:


> With the TC Encore you are buying a shooting system. Buy as many different barrels as you like for 1/2 the price of a new rifle.
> 
> I have no idea on the others.


Sorry, that was a typo on my part. It's actually the Pro Hunter Fx. Not really intersted in the Encore as I have enough rifles as it is.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I usually shoot a side-lock and roundballs, but my scoped ML is a 50 cal TC Contender. It is a tack driver. My father-in-law has an Encore with a 50 cal ML, 223, and 30-06 barrels-- he likes it.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I did a lot of research last year and was ready to buy the TC Prohunter fx this year but then I have run into some financial problems, which won't allow it.
Maybe next year.


----------



## Deer1975 (Jul 28, 2015)

You forgot to mention one gun. The Remington Ultimate. Shoots BH 209 like a dream. I just bought one in January and wouldn't trade it for any other muzzle loader out there. It's pricey but you won't be disappointed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Deer1975 said:


> You forgot to mention one gun. The Remington Ultimate. Shoots BH 209 like a dream. I just bought one in January and wouldn't trade it for any other muzzle loader out there. It's pricey but you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't forget, just not that interested in it. I have handled one and it is definately a nice gun, but I have no interest in shooting more than about 120 grains of powder and don't feel it worth the step up in price.



Ridgetop said:


> I did a lot of research last year and was ready to buy the TC Prohunter fx this year but then I have run into some financial problems, which won't allow it.
> Maybe next year.


What led you to decide on the Prohunter?


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

> Sorry, that was a typo on my part. It's actually the Pro Hunter Fx. Not really intersted in the Encore as I have enough rifles as it is.


I can't tell if you are being sarcastic or being serious :mrgreen: I never knew someone could have to many rifles?

Quick notes on what I've read so far...For $30 the new breech plug investment on the CVA really isn't that bad, especially considering you'd still be a couple hundred cheaper than the TC or the Knight. I really like the Knight Ultralite over the Disc Extreme. In fact I'm currently saving pennies to make the ultra lite my next purchase.

If you don't mind answering, here are some relevant questions that can help make your decision. Are you planning on hunting only Utah, or will you use this in different states? Are you new to the world of ml's? What style of hunting are you doing? How much time do you have dedicate?


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

justismi28 said:


> I can't tell if you are being sarcastic or being serious :mrgreen: I never knew someone could have to many rifles?
> 
> Quick notes on what I've read so far...For $30 the new breech plug investment on the CVA really isn't that bad, especially considering you'd still be a couple hundred cheaper than the TC or the Knight. I really like the Knight Ultralite over the Disc Extreme. In fact I'm currently saving pennies to make the ultra lite my next purchase.
> 
> If you don't mind answering, here are some relevant questions that can help make your decision. Are you planning on hunting only Utah, or will you use this in different states? Are you new to the world of ml's? What style of hunting are you doing? How much time do you have dedicate?


Yes, I should have indicated sarcasm in my response.

I have an Omega that I have used since about 2009. I have considered hunting Colorado, but probably won't. I have always hunted out of state with my rifle. I could fall back on my Omega if I decided to.

I have had several muzzleloader tags and have been dedicated for the past two years. I have usually spent 5+ days during the muzzleloader season. I'm not sure I have a style. We usually ride horses to a location and hunt from there. That may result in a lot of hiking or a lot of sitting...just depends.

I haven't given a lot of consideration to the Ultralight. If I were looking in that price range, I would probably be more interested in the Rem Ultimate although it's quite a bit heavier. It appears to me that the Ultralight is basically the same as the Extreme with an upgrade to the stock.

I would really like to find a rifle I can get comfortable shooting out to about 225 yards. I don't feel I need to spend ~$800~ to do that.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Find a used Rem700ML, buy the "Hunter" bolt mod kit. Now you have basically the same rifle as the Ultimate, for half the cost.


-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Dahlmer said:


> I didn't forget, just not that interested in it. I have handled one and it is definately a nice gun, but I have no interest in shooting more than about 120 grains of powder and don't feel it worth the step up in price.
> 
> What led you to decide on the Prohunter?


I liked the way it felt, the quick release breech plug but mainly the type of stock it has was the real deciding factor.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

So here is my two pennies based on your reply, which is about as valuable as a bucket of air  The reason I asked about out of state is a lot of states, (see CO, ID, OR) require full conical bullets. That alone would rule out the TC for me because of the potential of an issue caused by the QLA. This isn't the case for every TC, but many have a real hard time shooting Conicals as accurately as you'd need to get 225 yds. 

If I were in you're shoes, with horses and just wanting a gun that can shoot for a good price, get the Accura V2 LR and the BH Breech. I'd start with a standard 100gr BH, CCI 209M or Fed 209a and a 300gr Scorpion PT Gold. that should get you pretty close, and from there you can tune in the charge.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The best gun you can afford. Then get a crap load of powder/bullets and shoot the heck out of it.


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

Recently got the prohunter FX, and it's such a comfortable gun. Definitely has my vote


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I would go Accura V2, I have an Omega as well and will be making the switch. Solid guns my dad, bro, cousin, and friend all have them and have been very pleased.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for all your input. I ended up finding a good deal on a Knight Disc Extreme and purchased that. If I had been able to find an Ultra-lite, I probably would have bought that.

At the end of the day, there seem to be a lot of really great option out there.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have an encore. no complaints. great gun.


----------

